# Squirrels, your yard, and The Law



## Oldstick (Jun 11, 2012)

This is not a pot stirring question.  I figure almost everybody know folks that got tired of having their gardens, house or cars chewed up then took out on some pellet gun eradication, a lot of times out of season.

I hear it so often, I am curious if anyone knows of cases where someone got in trouble for this. 

I am talking about game law citation, not trouble arising from shooting BBs in an unsafe direction or firearms within the city limits for example.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jun 11, 2012)

Not recommending this but the old saying is "shoot, shovel, shut-up".   A person can seek a permit to remove or eliminate wildlife legally.   However, if the permit is denied, the person seeking it risks increased scrutiny of any future attempt at control.  I had a serious problem with woodpeckers pecking my first home so I know that frustration first hand.  No serious wildlife issues here so far.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaBoy (Jun 11, 2012)

I had a problem with the tree rats in my basement and attic, now I have a pile of bird seed out and ill check it every hour. Ill kill about 5 a day and I do this is the middle of Atlanta. Just as long as your not shooting houses and your being safe about it...


----------



## 1022 (Jun 11, 2012)

Another One Bites The Dust.....................


----------



## JKnieper (Jun 11, 2012)

My neighbor and I have an ongoing contest with all tails going towards my sons mepps lure trade in program.  We don't buy lures and have plenty of nice red tomatoes in the kitchen!!!


----------



## simpleman30 (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/nj-...r-shooting-squirrels-in-backyard-with-bb-gun/


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jun 14, 2012)

bang-bang


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

simpleman30 said:


> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/nj-...r-shooting-squirrels-in-backyard-with-bb-gun/



I would do the same thing, except HANG EM ON A FENCE for the whole world to see!


----------



## 93yj242 (Jun 14, 2012)

while i agree with the shoot,shovel, and shut your mouth!! heres how to obtain a permit and not have to wonder if a neighbor called you in!!  http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/de...cial_permits/WildlifeControlPermitWebInfo.pdf


----------



## RBM (Jun 14, 2012)

Chuck Terry said:
			
		

> the old saying is "shoot, shovel, shut-up".



Or the equally effective "snare, shovel, shut-up".


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm in the gutter business. I see people all the time with squirrel problems. They chew up houses and play in attics at night keeping them awake. They even chew the electrical wires. I can replace wood and patch holes with metal but if they don't kill em, their going to do it again. Thats their job though. Its against the law outside of squirrel season. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I couldn't blame em.


----------

